# Goat vomiting and off feed!! What to do?



## burfer (Jan 17, 2005)

Last night she was fine, but this AM I noticed she was vomiting. Yes, her hay and alfalfa pellets were actually coming OUT of her mouth when she reguritated. I saw some areas where she must have done some of this last night too. She also had a little foam in her mouth too, I don't know if this came from vomiting or she got hold of something. She did escape yesterday morning, she had not been out long, maybe 5 minutes. :shrug: I don't know what she could have gotten into that would have been toxic to her EXCEPT an azalea, but it doesn't look like she ate off of it. Are they really toxic and if so what should I do? Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Loisp (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh my! I don't have any advice for you but I sure hope someone else can help. Hope she will be okay!


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Goats can't vomit like you and I can. What they do is sling their cud. When they throw up their cud to chew it, it contains the posion from the azalea, so she slings it out of her mouth, which will eventually starve her of any bacteria in her rumen, and also can dehydrate her.

Keep activated charcoal around if you are going to have yard plantings of poisionous stuff. I love azaleas but I would not have them on my property. Even if you just run to Wallmart for charcoal for fish aqauriums, get some, put it in the blender and grind it into a soft powder, now fill the blender with oil, corn, olive, whatever you have. Now go out and tube her. IF you do not know how to tube than buy a large syringe while you are out at the farm store and sit with the doe and syringe after syringe get about 1 quart for a large goat down her. So that means putting about 2 quarts down, minus what is all over you and her. Don't lift the head too high, it will go in her lung, make sure she is swallowing. She will have nasty diarrhea for awhile after this, just keep her and her surroundings clean, do not do anything to try to stop it up.

Honestly there isn't much left to do besides that. Take all grain away from her until she is 100%. Only hay, good dry grass hay would be best, and yes it will ruin her milk production until she is better. You can also give Banamine 1cc per 40 pounds to help her gut. Stealing a cud from a healthy goat is best, and with new information about fast track/probiotics etc., that there benefit is only in the intestine and not in the rumen, we had all better learn how to steal cud from a healthy goat, slurry it in the blender with a little water and tube our goats in distress like this. Because there are NO rumen bacteria in any probiotic products...news to me  But we all live and learn.

Go out today and fix the way she got out, sell your plants to someone who does not have ruminants! Replace them with plants that if she eats she won't die, rosemary is a beautiful foundation plant! Vicki


----------



## burfer (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks, I will get the charcoal down her. She opened the gate, my huband didn't latch it!! We very rarely have the goats where the azalea's are, but we are breeding with her son this year and didn't want her bred to her son. She was supposed to go to a breeder to get bred this weekend, but I will have to put that off. Not worried about the milk production, she's a boer.


----------

